# duck spread sunrise



## jjman48 (Jul 16, 2016)

looking through some of my pictures from a year ago and thought i would share a couple of my favorite. I am by no means a photographer but these pictures are pretty cool, taken from an iPhone.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Great pictures. You can't beat that view


----------

